# Probleme mit Canon 30D



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wir haben im Büro ein Problem mit unserer Canon 30D. Undzwar haben wir einen schwarzen Punkt auf den Bildern der wandert. Wir haben schon die Optik bis zum geht nicht mehr gereinigt aber ohne Erfolg auch der Sensor hat schon eine Reinigung hnter sich. Keine Ahnung was wir noch machen sollen?
Das zweite Problem ist dass wir gestern Fotos machen wollten udn die auf Teufel komm raus nicht scharf bekommen. Gibts irgend ne Möglichkeit den zu kalibrieren?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cine-Arts (16. Dezember 2009)

uploade doch mal ein bild davon - dann kann man vielleicht genaueres sagen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist bei unserer alten 350D genauso. Die wurde aber teilweise schon malträtiert. Vielleicht sind die Linsen im Objektiv ein bißchen "verrutscht"?


----------



## creative29 (6. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht denn der schwarze Punkt aus?
Sind das richtige schwarze Pixel? Oder ist es ein diffuser punkt. Letzteres könnte Sensordreck sein, vielleicht ein Staubkörnchen, was sich auf dem Sensor bewegt, da hilft nur eine Sensorreinigung. Am besten erkennst du Sensordreck, indem du mit langer Belichtungszeit auf ein Blatt Papier oder einen klaren Himmel fotografierst.


----------

